

Best code repos to learn from? - danso

I'm going on a trip and thought I could read some actual code along with the usual books and cached articles.
======
andrewjshults
Redis (C): <https://github.com/antirez/redis> Underscore (JS):
[http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.h...](http://documentcloud.github.com/underscore/docs/underscore.html)
Backbone (JS): <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/backbone.html>

------
pfedor
Don't know if it's best, but I learned a lot reading GLib code. Contains the
implementation by the book of main data structures and utilities, and the code
is easy to read (unlike day glibc.)

------
s_baby
GNU code has been recommended to me. SQLite

